# Wie Farbverlauf hinzufügen



## Geierchen (29. September 2006)

Huhu @ all,

ich habe folgende Frage: wie füge ich einen neuen Farbverlauf in die Farbverlaufpalette?
Ich arbeite mit Photoshop 7.0. Wäre prima, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte....

LG Angelika


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. September 2006)

Einen vorhandenen Verlauf öffnen (klick), nach Wunsch verändern und dann speichern.

Alex


----------



## Geierchen (29. September 2006)

Hallo Alex,

da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich habe mir einen
Farbverlauf herunter geladen. Er steht auch in der Liste...
aber ich kann ihn nicht benutzen. Den Apple-green möchte ich benutzen.

LG Angelika


----------



## Geierchen (30. September 2006)

Huhu ihr alle 

kann mir niemand weiter helfen?
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, den Farbverlauf zum Laufen
zu kriegen, oder? Bitte helft mir weiter 

LG Angelika


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. September 2006)

Das stimmt. So schwer ist das normalerweise nicht. 

Erscheint, wenn du im Screenshot gezeigten Drop-Down-Menü auf das Verlaufset klickst, ein Dialog mit der Frage, ob die Verläufe ersetzt bzw. angefügt werden sollen? Nun brauchst du eigentlich nur auf "Anfügen" klicken und die Verläufe erscheinen in der Palette.

Gibt es evtl. sogar eine Fehlermeldung?

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Geierchen (30. September 2006)

Hallo Philip,

es erscheint dieser Dialog... s. Screenshot.
Ich habe inzwischen auch verschiedenes ausprobiert.
Anfügen, ersetzen, speichern. Es  einfach nicht.
Der Verlauf ist ja namentlich in der Liste. Ich finde nur
nicht heraus, warum ich ihn nicht anwenden kann.
Dort wo die kleinen Grafiken liegen, ist er nicht mit aufgeführt.

LG Angelika


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. September 2006)

Hallo Angelika.

Könntest du vielleicht den Verlaufset in eine *.zip-Datei packen und hochladen? So könnten wir der Lösung vielleicht etwas näher kommen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. September 2006)

Bei mir besteht das Verlaufset "apple_green" aus einigen Verläufen der Standard-Photoshop-Sets (Spektrum, Pastell, Metall etc.).

Hast du die Datei irgendwo runtergeladen? Falls ja, was für Verläufe sollen denn in diesem Set enthalten sein? Wie gesagt, bei mir besteht es aus einigen Standard-Verläufen.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Geierchen (30. September 2006)

Hallo Philip,

hm, ist ja alles merkwürdig. Bei mir hat er auch Farbverläufe eingefügt
die bei PS schon vorhanden waren. Keine Ahnung was da los ist.
Naja, dann wusele ich mich mal so durch 
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe....  

LG Angelika


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. September 2006)

Kein Problem. Ich hoffe, dass sich die wundersame Auflösung der Verläufe aufklärt. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

